# Ilangi, Mpimbwe Red Cheek and Red Rainbow - what to get?



## anton (Jun 17, 2003)

I have the opportunity to choose from Ilangi, Mpimbwe Red Cheek and Red Rainbow. Please help me decide what to get. I'm looking for the most colorful variety. What should I purchase?

Thank you.


----------



## supadave (Jun 19, 2007)

The one you like the most. :thumb:


----------



## geoff_tropheus (Feb 13, 2003)

Ask for pictures of all three types from the vendor.

Then you decided which you like best. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.

I love my red cheeks, but others might look at them and not think they are as nice as Ilangi.

It is a matter of opinion. I think it is awesome to watch their color change in juvinile state, and to see their adult colors range of red, yellow, green, and blue.

They are awesome fish.

With that said, I think most people would tell you to pick Ilangi....I'd pick red cheeks myself :wink:


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

Lies Geoff! Depending on which location red rainbow it was I would pick those first.

But yeah ask for pictures as the coloring can vary by colony.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 11, 2006)

All are nice variants to choose from!!!!

I would pick Red cheeks first but then I already have Ilangi's.....


----------



## anton (Jun 17, 2003)

I read in this forum that Ilangis are quite expensive due to its rarity. What is a good price to pay for these fish?

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Red Rainbows....They show best as a colony, imo.


----------



## geoff_tropheus (Feb 13, 2003)

Mpimbwe Red Cheeks - Mostly like this

http://animal-world.com/encyclo/fresh/c ... BT_med.jpg









http://www.dcg-online.de/Images/img/Tro ... pimbwe.jpg









http://www.callistus-cichliden.ch/p02-i ... we-001.jpg









Dominant MAles and Females -

http://www.harald-hecke.de/tr_mbimbwebock2a.jpg









http://cichlids.akvariefisk.dk/storage/ ... 128208.jpg


----------



## geoff_tropheus (Feb 13, 2003)

ITs in the eye of the beholder man...

Best color in the entire colony my opinion is Moops, but that was not on his list.

Geoff


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

geoff_tropheus said:


> Best color in the entire colony my opinion is Moops, but that was not on his list.
> 
> Geoff


Exactly. Moops are the most under rated T, imo.


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

Yeah I would have said Moops but they were not on the list. So I picked from the list which ones I would want. My said choice were the red rainbows.


----------

